# The Coffee Bean now offers more freshly roasted coffees



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

http://www.thecoffeebean-vanandroaster.co.uk/Buy-Fresh-Roasted-Coffee-Beans.html

In addition to our own freshly roasted coffees, The Coffee Bean now offers Fairtrade, blends and gourmet speciality coffees from the Square Orange Roastery.


----------

